# plaire / aimer (amar, gustar, querer)



## mon_ibz

Hola! me gustaría saber la diferencia en francés de los verbos "plaire" et "aimer" cuando no se habla de personas. Concretando, ¿qué es mejor decir: "il me plait le bon vin" o "j'aime le bon vin"?. Es un ejemplo, pero para referirme a objetos o lugares, siempre dudo en qué verbo utilizar.
  Muchas gracias.

  Montse


----------



## Calamitintin

On dit plutôt "j'aime le bon vin"...pero no se habla de personas!
Para una persona se dice "tu me plais" à quelqu'un quand on aimerait bien aller plus loin sans se déclarer franchement. Ou alors simplement ça veut dire "tu es quelqu'un de bien". 
"Je t'aime" est beaucoup plus fort (cf. Roméo et Juliette !).


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Añadiré algo más.

Sí, dices: _J'aime le bon vin_ (en genéral). Mais: _ce vin me plaît, il est délicieux !_ (ce vin en particulier).

Pero es indiferente usar "Plaire" o "Aimer bien":

- Regarde ce pull, il me plaît bien.
- Ah oui, moi aussi, je l'aime bien ce pull-là.

- Ce type me plaît. Oui, franchement, je l'aime bien.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Yo diria, generalizando mucho, pero tal vez te ayude :
_plaire_ se refiere mas al placer (que puede ser placer de los ojos, del intelecto u otro)
_aimer_ se refiere mas al amor
_aimer bien _se refiere mas al gusto

Como decia Gévy "plaire" et "aimer bien" son casi sinonimos para cosas. Pero si dices "tu me plais" a una persona es lo que explica Calamitintin ... si dices "je t'aime bien" ... pues significa que la cosa quedara en plan de amistad, de no ser peor 

Un saludo


----------



## mon_ibz

Merci a tous pour votres reponses !!!


----------



## BeckyTrans

Hola a todos. 
De nuevo, me enfrento a las dudas de cuándo se usa determinada palabra en francés. En este caso, hablo de *plaire *y *aimer*. Ambas significan gustar, ¿no? Bueno, sí, sé que *aimer *es algo más fuerte que *plaire. *Pero, aún así, ¿cuándo se usa una y cuándo otra?

Por ejemplo:

Ce tapis-ci me plaire.
J'aime la cuisine française.

En ambos casos se traduciría al español como "gustar". Así que, ¿cuál es la diferencia de uso entre ambos en francés?

Un abrazo a todos, y gracias mil. No sé qué haría sin este foro.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola  
Para mí, son iguales las dos palabras, sólo la estructura de la frase es distinta.
plaire se usa como gustar : su sujeto es una cosa
aimer se usa como querer : su sujeto es una persona

aimer es verbo regular mientras que plaire es irregular
j'aime (beaucoup )ce tapis = ce tapis me plait (beaucoup)...
aimes-tu la cuisine française ? la cuisine française te plait-elle?

Aimer se usa más, quizás por ser más fácil su uso  

Puede además haber un matiz cuando se trata de personas
j'aime cette fille = me gusta/la quiero
cette fille me plait = me gusta, y nada más


----------



## Mariancm

*Nueva pregunta *​ 
Hola!Entonces, tengo una duda, cual es la diferencia entre decirle a alguien "me gustas" o "te quiero"? Porque en español es muy distina una cosa de la otra. Imaginemos que no se lo dices a un amigo, si no a una relaciòn que acaba de comenzar. En las dos formas se dice Je t'aime? Como sabemos entonces si le gustamos a alguien o es que nos quiere?Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Marian:
Bienvenida entre nosotros

Me gustas = tu me plais
Te quiero = je t'aime
Con los mismos matices en las dos lenguas.

Sin embargo puedes decir : "J'aime Carla Bruni" sin que Nicolás deba sentirse celoso...porque solo quieres decir "me gustan sus canciones" o "es guapa"


----------



## Davidjan

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​hola,

Yo tengo una duda sobre este verbo, agradeceria si me la pudieseis explicar.

Je t'aime: significa yo te quiero; correcto?
Je t'aime: significa tambien yo te gusto,no?

Es decir, cuando diferencias si se trata del verbo gustar o del verbo querer. En el contexto de la frase?

Gracias


----------



## Talant

Hola Davidjan:

No. "Je t'aime" es "yo te quiero" o "tú me gustas" pero el cambio raro de sujeto se debe a la excentricidad del verbo "gustar" en español.

A efectos prácticos, suelo traducir "aimer" como "gustar" sólo en caso de objetos, aficiones,.... "J'aime le foot" -> "Me gusta el fútbol"


----------



## Davidjan

entonces depende del contexto, no?

No es lo mismo decirle a una persona yo te quiero que tu me gustas. No lo se, yo pienso.


----------



## Talant

Si quiero decirle a alguien (generalmente una moza) "tú me gustas", le diría "Tu me *plais*"

Saludos


----------



## jorgehrm78

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​ 

Bonjour, dans la chanson "quelq'un m'a dit" est cette phrase.

"mais qui est ce qui m'a dit que toujours tu m'aimais?"

J'entend que aimer est utilisé pour "amar-gustar". 

Como sé si esta diciendo que le gusta o que la ama? en algunos sitios lo traducen como gustar. se puede utilisar el verbo plaire? Es más, como le puedo decir a una mujer que la quiero? tres connotaciones> tu me gustas, te quiero, y te amo.

Merci beaucoup!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

Aimer, hablando de personas no puede ser más que amar o querer a alguien.

Tratándose de cosas, aimer es gustar.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jorgehrm78

Gévy said:


> Hola Jorge:
> 
> Aimer, hablando de personas no puede ser más que amar o querer a alguien.
> 
> Tratándose de cosas, aimer es gustar.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
si Gévy, pero entre querer y amar tambien hay una diferencia verdad? como establezco esta diferencia, si uso el mismo verbo aimer?
Merci.


----------



## yramirezc

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos​

¿Cómo se expresan las diferencias entre estas cuatro expresiones en francés? En español están bien claras, pero el hecho de que en francés se utilice "aimer" con el sentido de gustar en general, me lo hace un poco más opaco.


----------



## Paquita

También este hilo puede ayudarte:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=200498


----------

